# حساب محترف لغاز co2 لاطفاء مكان طبقا لل nfpa



## ابن العميد (15 فبراير 2013)

طبقا للكودالامريكي NFPA الاخير 
لحساب حجم الغازالمناسب لثاني اكسيد الكربون لدينا 6 خطوات

1.احسب حجم الغرفةومن الجدول الاول بالمرفقات جدول 5.3.3 نستخرج وزن الغاز الابتدائي
2.ذلك الوزن عندما يكون تركيز الغاز المطلوب للمادة المراداطفاؤها هو 34% ولكن في حال اختلاف التركيز المطلوب للمادة المراد إطفائها نذهبلجدول المواد الموضح بالمرفقات (الجدول الثاني) ونأخذ التركيز ال(minimum)
3.نذهب بالتركيز للخريطة بصفحة رقم 5 ونحضر معامل الاختلاف 
4.نضرب معاملالاختلاف بالوزن الابتدائي للغاز فيصبح لدينا الوزن الاساسي - بدون التسريب
5. لحساب وزنالتسريب نتبع الاتي:
 أ.نحسب بعد الحافةالعلوية من الفتحة مع سقف الغرفة
 ب.ندخل الخريطة بالصفحة 6ونجيب معدل التسريب
 ج.نضرب معدل التسريب فيمساحة الفتحة في نصف دقيقة فينتج وزن التسريب
6.يصبح الوزنالنهائي = الوزن الاساسي+ وزن التسريب

ملاحظة :1.حال زيادةدرجة حرارة المكان عن 93 س يتم اضافة 1% لوزن الغاز لكل 2.8 درجة سيليزية
 2.حال انخفاض درجة حرارة المكان عن-18 س يتم اضافة 1% لوزن الغاز لكل 1 درجة سيليزية
الرابط هنا:
http://www.2shared.com/document/un-JtZA0/co2_calulation_tables.html
جعل الله عملنا هذازاد الي حسن المصير اليه وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه انه بكل جميل كفيل وهو حسبنا ونعمالوكيل


----------



## hooka (15 فبراير 2013)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2013)

جعل الله عملكم هذا زاد الي حسن المصير اليه وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه انه بكل جميل كفيل وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل
لكن
نرجو تفعيل/تغيير الرابط


----------



## حسن عبد العزيز (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا كبير " احمد حسن"


----------



## nofal (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

